# Ipod touch apps?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, Im getting an Ipod touch tomorrow, I was wondering what apps you guys like to play? I am for sure getting angry birds and trace, anything else?


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

paper toss:wink: and dont forget the facebook app as well :embara:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Zombie highway.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I think the games are really boring. The only apps I use on a regular basis are Facebook, The Weather Channel, and Google.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I think the games are really boring. The only apps I use on a regular basis are Facebook, The Weather Channel, and Google.


 That's on my iPhone though.. If I had an iTouch I'd probably have some games too.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bowmaddness said:


> paper toss:wink: and dont forget the facebook app as well :embara:


yeah :smile: i like paper toss lol. forgot about it, and then fruit ninja.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

fieldrunners, zombieville, fruit ninja, facebook, whatsapp.
well actually i have around 54 apps on it but i am quite lazy to check


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

rapala pro fishing


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah :smile: i like paper toss lol. forgot about it, and then fruit ninja.


i like fruit ninja :secret:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There are a few good ones, if a touch can run it get archers mark


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

LittleBucker said:


> rapala pro fishing


just played that game.. very very fun


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

They need a bowfishing game.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello from my new itouch


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi from my new iPhone 3GS. I'm also looking for apps, especially free ones


----------



## NolesFan (Mar 6, 2011)

need-a-bow said:


> Hi from my new iPhone 3GS. I'm also looking for apps, especially free ones


Then you missed the boat.. should have gotten an Android! :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Hi from my new iPhone 3GS. I'm also looking for apps, especially free ones


spend 2 dollars and get rapala fishing and then the expansion pack.. I can play that til my... battery dies :sad:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

NolesFan said:


> Then you missed the boat.. should have gotten an Android! :wink:


Now heres a smart man! haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Slingshot cowboy.. You have a slinshot and shoot cows pretty fun really.. And for a time waster bejewled or the free version ijewels


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

NolesFan said:


> Then you missed the boat.. should have gotten an Android! :wink:


 They didn't look as good as the iPhone. The iPhone 4G also looked nice but it was too expensive. I just hope I don't waste my 200 mb of Internet too soon. I need to find wifi fast


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

Deer Hunter Challenge. Super fun and plus it's free.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hunter9837 said:


> Deer Hunter Challenge. Super fun and plus it's free.


got it!


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

theres an archery scoring app. doesnt always work for 3d's and stuff but works great for a vegas round


----------

